# Unable to uninstall Ulead program



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

I use Ulead VideoStudio 8 for video editing and need to carry out a re-install, However when I go to Control panel > Add/Remove then Change/Remove to uninstall the program, I get the following dialog box:-
">SetupDLL\SetDLL.cpp (439)
pAP:Ulead VideoStudio 8
PVENDOR:Ulead Systems
PGUID:4F1DA6BF-3614-48A1-9970-9E90F646789E$7.1.100.1 248
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 6.0.2900.2180"
Then when I click on OK, I am told "Setup has experienced a problem ....Error Code 5001.

Can someone help please


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try here.

http://www.ulead.com/vs/runme.htm

http://www.ulead.com/tech/custservice.htm

http://www.ulead.com/tech/forums.htm


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Thanks Hewee.... Have now sorted problem


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Mike.

Can you tell us what you did to fix the trouble?


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi Hewee
This is the procedure that I found on Ulead FAQ's:-

"It's possible that the VideoStudio 8 installation has been interrupted which caused the InstallShield to be corrupted. In this case, VideoStudio 8 can't be removed from the Control Panel: Add/Remove Programs successfully. Here is the process you may use to remove it manually and reinstall it."

1. Delete the "Ulead VideoStudio 8.0" folder in C:\Program Files\Ulead Systems\.
2. Delete the "Ulead Systems" folder in C:\Program Files\Common Files\.
3. Delete { 4F 1DA6BF-3614 -48A 1-9970-9E 90F 646789E} in C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information.
4. Go to Start: Run, and input the regedit command.
5. Delete the "8.0" folder in the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ulead Systems\Ulead VideoStudio\8.0.
6. Reinstall VideoStudio 8.
I have not yet actioned this but will let you know the result
Thanks


----------



## mikebosy (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi Hewee

As promised here is the result. Followed the procedure and successfully uninstalled and then reinstalled the program. Just one snag, couldn't action Point 2, would not let me delete Ulead Systems in Common File. The program is working OK

Regards


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Mike for the info.
Maybe you needed to reboot your PC first to be able to delete Ulead Systems in Common File.
But glad the program works.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

??? aabt 2050 ???


----------

